# Well done Lin



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Huge congrats to our very own Lin for winning her class at the NABBA UK today.

2 shows and a 1st and a 2nd:thumb:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Well done Lin, I'm pleased for you! "our Lin"


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

good work Linster


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Well done


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Awesome! :thumb:


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

well done


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

any results plz?


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

fantastic achievement , Lin has come on leaps and bounds and fully deserves her placings , well done.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

congrats, great achievement


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Well done Lin!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Congratulations


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Congrats:thumb:


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Big congrats Lin, well done!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Was looking at her profile pics and was impressed.

It makes sense now she did so well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Big thumbs up :thumbup1: Next week would be the icing on the cake now!! :thumb:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

well dont lin, congrats


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

congrats Lin all the best:thumb:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

excellent Lin


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you so much everybody :blush:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

:thumb :Excellent result, havent seen pics but no doubt was definately deserved. Well done


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Congratulations Linny, proud of ya hun xx


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Just incredible


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

WOOP WOOP! pics please!! yay you!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Well done Lin really pleased for you :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

well done lin!


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Awesome news, all I can do is endorse all the other sentiments


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Linny said:


> Thank you so much everybody :blush:


All that thumbing your ipod/phone ont treadmil paid off! :lol:

Seriously though, you look amazing and deserve 1st!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

deserved, nicely done


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Well done Lin.

And I'm sure she smiled all the way through.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well done Lin you really are living proof of what can be acheived by some one so determined xXx


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you for all your lovely comments. I didn't sleep last night I don't think it'll be a problem tonight


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Linny said:


> Thank you for all your lovely comments. I didn't sleep last night I don't think it'll be a problem tonight


Amazing!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

1st thing this morning


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Vin said:


> Well done Chuck! Roll on the Uni now!!!


Yep just in time for Christmas to relax  x


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

I wanted it too much to let go sweetie. 10 weeks off then diet again, for the Finals now  x


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Nice one Linny, looking great.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow

Wow

And wow

So lean

Damn

Wow

Again

I love the work you have done

Wow


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow

So cute


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

Well done


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

Well done liz


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations  :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

Linny said:


> 1st thing this morning


freaking awsome, well done


----------



## oscarover40 (Aug 30, 2009)

I didn't get the chance to say well done after you had been on.

You looked the ' business'.

See you next week for the big one


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank You Oscar, I think it was the grapes 

Really looking forwards to next week excitementoverload.com xx


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

AWESOME work Lin.

INSPIRATIONAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jx


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Well done.

Looking fantastic.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Looking awesome, congrats!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Good grief you, slow down  LOL, only joking, well done. Looking fab in the piccies.


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

huge congrats lin....  xxx


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Fantastic result Linny well done :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ah missed all this - well done girlie - looking absolutely stunning

lots of love emma xxx


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Another great result Lin,

Big good luck for the Universe.. :thumb:


----------

